# Un bon conseil pour les sportifs, brassard Belkin  iPod nano



## brabe (30 Mars 2010)

Surtout n'achetez-pas de brassard Belkin pour iPod nano, et peut-être pour iPhone (modèle du type http://store.apple.com/lu/product/TX661ZM/A?mco=MTQ3NTIwNjc): résistant à l'eau et à l'humidité ... c'est plutôt mensonger.
En cas de chaleur - et donc de transpiration lorsque l'on court comme moi - l'iPod ressort trempé du brassard pourtant porté au niveau du bras. Résultat des courses (c'est le cas de le dire ...), mon iPod nano acheté en juin 2009 à rendu l'âme - écran noir, batterie qui ne se recharge plus ou se décharge en 10 minutes - et ne sera pas réparé (réparation 165  soit plus qu'un neuf) car Apple y a découvert des traces d'oxydation, donc la garantie saute logiquement.

A bon entendeur ...

Eric
PS: si un employé de Belkin lit cet avis, il peut me contacter à brabe(at)tango.lu s'il n'est pas d'accord avec moi ...


----------

